# Korean Sword Styles



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 6, 2004)

I am looking for any sort of information on different Korean sword styles; including schools to teach them.  I study TKD and am learning a wide veriety of weapons, but it is proving difficult to find proper instruction with the gum do sword (similar to samurai sword).  
  I have receintly learned that there is a large difference between Japan and Korean traditions.  
  Anyone with some thought/info?


----------



## kwanjang (Aug 8, 2004)

Greetings:
Kuk Sool and Kong Shin Bup schools use the sword and many more weapons as part of their repertoire.  Several people on this list, such as Master Todd Miller and Bruce just to name a few, also work the Korean sword.  Hai Dong Gum Do schools are also something you should look into, as they do some awesome stuff. Always look at the Instructors of any school, some folks teach it as part of their curriculum; however, they might not be very good at that particular part of it.  Check it out before you join.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

You can also research Hapkido which has some sword work as well as Kum Do which is close to Kendo.


----------



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info!  The hard part is finding a school locally here.  Seems that I'll probably have to travel some distances to get a good school/instructor.  That's the price we pay, though!


----------

